# SUPERDROL!!  Starting superdrol lets get sum input



## snoopy13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok Guys I'm starting a cycle of Genetech Pharma Labs superdrol 250!!!! this will be my 3rd cycle of the course of 4 years. I did 3 cycles of halovar and I had some good results! I did the whole on cycle support and pct that purus labs makes when i did halovar. I never had any issues. This time i wanted to step my game up! so I was told superdrol will be my next step up if i didnt want to **** around and get to the point. So I got the Genetech Pharma Labs superdrol 250 with the purus labs organ shield for on cycle support. after I'm all done I'm taking maximus labs after fx for PCT I'm also trying to  get a serm but it's looking like i cant get it so I might just pass on it. the bottle of SD says to take 3 caps daily. so i guess ill start off first week at 2 caps and run a 4 week cycle with the last 3 weeks at 3o mg a day....... what do u all think??


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 18, 2014)

Why can't u get a serm? And what is this suoerdrol? Prohormone?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2014)

what is the dose of the superdrol? It says superdrol 250. I don't get it. How many mg per cap? Keep in mind sd is a steroid not a pro.

What are your stats btw? Age, height, weight etc...


----------



## snoopy13 (Feb 18, 2014)

17b-hydroxy-2a, 17a-dimethyl-5a-androstane-3-one 10 mg


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2014)

snoopy13 said:


> 17b-hydroxy-2a, 17a-dimethyl-5a-androstane-3-one 10 mg



stats please.......


----------



## snoopy13 (Feb 18, 2014)

I tried looking at eriods.com but all that stuff is scatchy!!!! just doesnt sound right I'm 5'5 at 186 lbs I havent worked out since the summer and I'm taking it as a kick start Pillarof


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2014)

snoopy13 said:


> I tried looking at eriods.com but all that stuff is scatchy!!!! just doesnt sound right I'm 5'5 at 186 lbs I havent worked out since the summer and I'm taking it as a kick start Pillarof



stay the hell away from eroids... No reason to rush into buying from any source you come across. Spend a lot of time searching out the source you are looking at. There are very many that will simply take your money. Happens to the best of us. My first cycle was some trash from biogen. Bottles of red colored test that was totally bunk and underdosed dbol. 

If you're looking at this for a kickstart you need to talk to us about your full cycle plan as well. The SD is one very small part of it. The test is the locomotive driving that train. You'll need a full and proper post cycle therapy plan as well.


----------



## snoopy13 (Feb 18, 2014)

heyy pillarofbalance


----------



## snoopy13 (Feb 18, 2014)

thats my hardest problem is finding a proper post cycle therapy plan... jesus if only this serm was available im keeping everything simple purus labs organ shield for on cycle support 20/mg sdrol week1 ... 30mg week 2-3-and 4 then   Maximus_Labs_After_FX for pct... here is the breakdown

Purus Labs Organ Shield 60 Capsules:::::::::::::::::
Supplement Facts
MILK THISTLE (STANDARDIZED FOR 80% SILYMARIN)
300 Mg
N/A*

BETA-SITOSTEROL (PYGEUM AFRICANUM)
250 Mg
N/A*

SAW PALMETTO (SERENOA REPENS)(BERRIES)
200 Mg
N/A*
N-ACETYL-L-CYSTEINE (NAC)
250 Mg
N/A*
ALPHA LIPOIC ACID (ALA)
150 Mg
N/A*
QUERCITIN DIHYDRATE
150 Mg
N/A*
COENZYME Q-10 (COQ10)(TRANS-ISOMER)
100 Mg
N/A*

Then superdrol     suggested 3 cap dose .
Serving Size: 1 Capsule
Servings Per Container: 90
17b-hydroxy-2a, 17a-dimethyl-5a-androstane-3-one 10 mg

then otc pct maximus labs after fx   Estrogen reducing blend
Fenugreek Extract, 6, 17 keto etiocholeva-3-ol 3, 17 ketoetiochol-triene, Grape Seed Extract, 6-bromodione
Liver blockage
NAC (n-Acetyl Cysteine), Milk Thistle (80% Silymarin)
Prostate guard
Stinging Nettle, Saw Palmetto Berry Extract, Lycopene, Selenium
Test boosting blend
Tribulus Terrestris, Fenugreek Extract, Eurycoma Longifolia
Cardio/heart support
Red Yeast Rice, Niacin (Flush Free), CoQ10


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Half of those things in the OTC products do absolutely nothing. They're based on studies done on animals or cultured human cells not real living humans. My suggestion to you is find a research chemical company or something else that sells real SERM's like Nolvadex and clomiphene


----------



## snoopy13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeaahhh thats the thing i had a friend recommend eroiods.com but I guess my its not worth it so where do i go! for a real serm it really sucks spending all this time on the web searching and finding all these sites that can send me it but what do i know it could be bunk!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 18, 2014)

Snoopy click the "new posts" tab. Then find the thread titled exemestane. Read it. You will find a place to get some serms. I'm sure there are 100s of other threads providing that info too.


----------



## shenky (Feb 22, 2014)

Deleted post


----------

